

Ask HN: Do you think there is room for mobile startups that neglect the Iphone? - rokhayakebe

Ask HN: Do you think there is room for mobile startups that neglect the Iphone?
======
tstegart
Considering that the mobile space was a billion dollar industry before the
iPhone ever existed, I'm going to say yes.

------
mattmaroon
That's like saying "Do you think there is room for web startups that neglect
Facebook." Except maybe Facebook has a larger portion of the web audience than
the iPhone does in mobile.

------
raganwald
Yes, especially because "iPhone" the platform is only partially about
"mobile." How many iPhone apps are really "mobile" apps? How many are really
PDA apps? Or tablet apps?

a "mobile" startup is a company concentrating on "mobility." There's a lot of
opportunity there. And also, the fact that most phones suck is an opportunity.
Apple is cashing in on that by making a better phone. You can cash in on that
by making the existing phones suck less with your app.

By definition, making an existing phone suck less is a mobile startup
opportunity that involves neglecting the iphone.

------
DenisM
I'm a die-hard iPhone proponent, and here's my take:

iPhone is a medicore phone and a sub-par email device.

It's an ok line-of-business platform, but subpar to competition.

It's a beatuful web device, a great multimedia platform and decent entry-level
gaimng platofrm that grownups can carry around unashamed (a "suit" will not
carry PSP, but iPhone is Ok). It's also a fashion gadget and a status symbol,
especially aborad.

So, depending on who your customers are...

------
nolanbrown23
The iPhone is a test platform to prove to yourself/investors that your
products have merit and can sell. You can do without it but the iPhone means
press which means users which means money. Android would be a good platform
because of the App Market and so will Windows Mobile and Blackberry but it
will be a lot easier on those platforms once a store comes to the OS.

There is a lot of room in the mobile space but my biggest fear is that instead
of developing substantive companies, businesses pander on the spam/one-hit-
wonder line. Don't be one of those companies, spend the time to develop an
idea that has value and meaning.

------
kylec
I'm going to disagree with people here and say that if you're just starting
now, it would be unwise to ignore the high-profile iPhone. Though the device
may be new and may not have significant market share, there is inimitable hype
surrounding the device and the corresponding App Store. If you're looking to
sell applications, you may find the iPhone to be quite a lucrative platform
given the seamless integration and ease of purchase that users enjoy.

------
benjamincanfly
If you're focusing on Anroid, yeah. If you're betting on SMS-based services
lasting very long, that'll be a losing bet.

~~~
bigbang
Why? Care to explain little more. Are you implying that iphone will reduce the
overall use of sms and hence sms based services?

~~~
benjamincanfly
I think most handheld devices will be application-based in a few years,
instead of relying on SMS, which is basically a cell's version of the command
line.

------
qhoxie
Of course there is. Not building for the iphone does not mean a product is
bound for failure by any means. Whether it is an intelligent decision is
another matter, but there will definitely be success stories for mobile
platforms not related to the iphone.

------
zacharye
I work with many companies that make a killing in mobile and haven't touched
the iPhone yet.

------
blender
Symbian (Nokia) has something like 65% marketshare so definitely.

------
iuguy
Yes. Don't neglect Symbian, Windows Mobile or Blackberry though.

------
jonmc12
Of course, but the answer should be based on your marketing plan, not
technology platforms.

